# My ECB Blinged Out Mods/First Post



## tread (Oct 29, 2013)

I saw somebody ask if the group was dead so I thought I'd join and share my mods. Just got into smoking and have only had my ECB a few weeks. Read all the threads I could find. Made some vents - drilled some holes - added rope gasket - bought a thermometer - legs outside - new handles - new fire pan  

first smoke, old handles and fire pan













20131013_100124_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Oct 29, 2013






vent thanks to @*day_trippr*













20131010_180701_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Oct 29, 2013






New Bling and Gauge













20131020_184542_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Oct 29, 2013






new Fire Pan













20131020_184652_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Oct 29, 2013






Handles













20131020_184600_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Oct 29, 2013


----------



## tread (Oct 29, 2013)

it seems to work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_20131013_211429_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Oct 29, 2013






Pork Butt Pulled with 3Floyds Razorhoof Saison brewed for the Band High on Fire. 3 of my favorite things working together.


----------



## tread (Oct 29, 2013)

Some ABT's













20131019_190030_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Oct 29, 2013


----------



## bigbirdk (Oct 31, 2013)

Good job!  I think. I am going to have to get those mods going on mine too.  So far just the leg mod since I got it last week.

PS - Tough lie, Tread!


----------



## bobank03 (Oct 31, 2013)

Hey Tread, Good looking mods! How about some pics of the handles and the fancy legs on the ash pan. The group has been a little quiet for awhile, so thanks for posting.


----------



## venture (Oct 31, 2013)

We joke and call them an ECB.

But many old guys and gals here started with them.

You should get some good smokes off that unit!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## tread (Nov 4, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> Hey Tread, Good looking mods! How about some pics of the handles and the fancy legs on the ash pan. The group has been a little quiet for awhile, so thanks for posting.


Here you go. Legs and Handles. The legs fold down













20131102_114748_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 4, 2013


















20131102_122531_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 4, 2013


----------



## tread (Nov 4, 2013)

Smoked some Ribs and Spiral Smoked dogs. Which peeps loved.  Used a rub, Misted a few times with Apple cider/apple cider vinegar. Also foiled after 1.5 and left on for 1.5 then back on for 30.. tender but what do you think about my bark? Too much?

Shot of my setup. Cardboard wind break. 













20131102_133002_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 4, 2013






Dogs from Al's Meat Market













20131102_162046_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 4, 2013






Dialed in













20131102_135304_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 4, 2013






Turend out pretty good. 













20131102_164144_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 4, 2013






Time to clean up. Hate that part













20131102_175932_resized.jpg



__ tread
__ Nov 4, 2013


----------



## tread (Nov 6, 2013)

Where is everybody? Like some feedback pos/neg anything.


----------



## shelterit (Nov 8, 2013)

The food looks great and so does the view.  I'm considering buying an ECB and just curious if you think its worth it to buy and then mod it?  I'm just starting to get into smoking and dont want to fork out the $$$$ for WSM yet.


----------



## mike65 (Nov 8, 2013)

Tread said:


> I saw somebody ask if the group was dead so I thought I'd join and share my mods. Just got into smoking and have only had my ECB a few weeks. Read all the threads I could find. Made some vents - drilled some holes - added rope gasket - bought a thermometer - legs outside - new handles - new fire pan
> 
> first smoke, old handles and fire pan
> 
> ...


----------



## tread (Nov 8, 2013)

It's worth the money. I got mine for $40 from home depot.  I had fun doing the mods too. The fire pan is the bottom of a brinkmann table top grill.  It was $10.Used most of it except the lid.


----------



## shelterit (Nov 8, 2013)

thanks for the info.  I think I am going to pick one up from HD this weekend and give it a go.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 19, 2014)

Hey Tread, I know this is an older post, but wonder how you are making out with your ECB? You cranked out some great Q last fall, so I wanted to see what you've got cooking this summer?


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 19, 2014)

shelterit said:


> thanks for the info.  I think I am going to pick one up from HD this weekend and give it a go.


hey shelterit, did you get that ECB?


----------



## shelterit (Jun 19, 2014)

I did build it, made all the mods, and used it three or four times.  It worked pretty good but the temp fluctuated quite a bit, I think I drilled too many holes in the fire pan.  I have since built a Mini WSM and love it. So, the ECB has been sitting in the corner getting no love.  I may have to break it out this weekend and fire it up.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 19, 2014)

yeah those mini wsm's are pretty slick. I'm going to make one too I think. How can you go wrong?

With regards to the ECB, try running a modified minion with the pan and that will also help the temps. What are you doing in your water pan?

did you do a post on your mini wsm build? did you paint yours?


----------

